# Clic milieu avec trackpad



## patrcoil (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

voila plus d'un an que je n'etais pas intervenu sur le forum, ma derniere question concernant le mauvais fonctionnement du modem externe de mon PowerBook 17", pour laquelle plusieurs personnes avaient le mme pb que moi, difficulte' a se connecter (parfois 20 essais avant une connexion effective, et des deconnexions intempestives) mais aucune solution n'avait ete' trouvee. Malgre' ce pb qui persiste sur les deux Mac, je viens d'acheter un MacBookAir, comme quoi le Mac n'est pas si mal. En fait c'est surtout sa capacite' a faire, ds le mme environnement, de l'Unix et autre chose du type oriente' windowMagager (Windows, Linux) qui me seduit, en plus c'est du BEAU matos. Je rejoins aussi le sentiment d'un internaute americain qui explique que la raison pour laquelle il est passe' au Mac est que le graphisme de l'affichage est de loin le meilleur compare' a Windows et les diverses distrib de Linux. Chez Apple ils savent exploiter au mieux, du point de vue ergononique, leur carte graphique.

Bon treve de bavardage venons en au fait. J'ai essaye' de trouver une reponse a mon pb de clic milieu avec le trackpad, que l'on a aussi sur le PowerBook, tt d'abord avec le net (Google, Ask, etc.), aucune solution trouvee. Puis avec le systeme de recherche de Macbidouille, rien trouve'. Il me semble bien que ce pb, comme d'autres, est lie' aux choix materiels faits par Apple. Par ex pourquoi ne peut on pas faire de "focus on pointer et autoraise" ou de modification de la taille d'une fenetre autre qu'a partir du coin bas droit comme sur tt bon windowManager ?  Le logiciel Mondomouse le contourne plus ou moins mais ca marche moyennement, il y a des bugs dus au materiel et logiciel de base. Accessoirement, pourquoi n'y a t'il pas de touche suppress, effacement a droite du pointeur ? Pourquoi le clavier Mac n'est pas comme les autres, alt pour faire les accolades, l'antiSlah, etc. ? Et bien c'est une limitation d'Apple qui impose son ergonomie, comme s'ils n'avaient pas assez d'avance relativement aux autres !

Concernant ce clic milieu, c'est assez frustrant de pouvoir faire un clic droit avec deux doigts, ca marche comme explique' dans les preferences du trackpad, et rien ds les preferences du trackpad pour faire un clic milieu. Les trois doigts servent a autre chose, merci Apple t'es vraiment fort pour imposer ta loi ! J'ai essaye' ttes les combinaisons de touches possibles, Mac etant un specialiste du domaine multi-touche, sans succes.

Donc mme si je pense qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de solution, a part d'attendre les prochaines versions de Mac, quelqu'un connaitrait il l'ultime astuce pour faire un clic milieu avec le trackpad ?

a+


----------



## mistertitan (3 Janvier 2009)

excuse moi, mais je peux savoir à quoi sert le clic milieu?


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2009)

Sur un jeu comme Minion of Mirth ça permet de regarder son personnage sous toutes les coutures....


----------



## mistertitan (3 Janvier 2009)

ok, mais si c'est pour jouer, utilise une souris, c'est beaucoup plus comode.
pour ton clic milieu sur le trackpad, ce n'est me semble t'il pas possible


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2009)

Je donnais juste un exemple... Je ne sais pas ce que veut faire patrcoil!
Je crois que GoogleEarth utilise aussi le clic milieu


----------



## patrcoil (8 Janvier 2009)

mistertitan a dit:


> excuse moi, mais je peux savoir à quoi sert le clic milieu?



Bonjour,

le clic du milieu sert ds plein de situations. Voici un exemple mais il y en a bcp d'autres. On peu utiliser le clic milieu pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet ds Firefox, alors que le clic gauche l'ouvre ds la mme fenetre. Il y a bien sur d'autres manieres d'obtenir le mme resultat, mais ce n'est pas le propos. J'utilise plusieurs systemes d'exploitation et j'aurais souhaiter faire la mme chose ds chacun d'eux pour les applis que j'utilise. Linux et Windows permettent de faire un clic mileu avec le trackpad.

Donc pas la moindre info pertinente a ma question ??????

a+


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

La seule info "pertinente" qu'on puisse te donner c'est que le trackpad ne permet PAS de faire ce clic milieu...

2 solutions, soit tu achètes une souris multi-bouton, soit tu attends (sans garantie de résultat) que quelqu'un développe un pilote tiers pour gérer le trackpad d'Apple en incluant d'autres fonctions (comme un clic milieu qui pourrait être obtenu par exemple en posant index-majeur-annulaire et en tapotant avec le majeur, les 2 autres doigts restant posés)


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> La seule info "pertinente" qu'on puisse te donner c'est que le trackpad ne permet PAS de faire ce clic milieu...
> 
> 2 solutions, soit tu achètes une souris multi-bouton, soit tu attends (sans garantie de résultat) que quelqu'un développe un pilote tiers pour gérer le trackpad d'Apple en incluant d'autres fonctions (comme un clic milieu qui pourrait être obtenu par exemple en posant index-majeur-annulaire et en tapotant avec le majeur, les 2 autres doigts restant posés)



lol bientot il faudra etre contorsionniste pour utiliser un trackpad! ^^


----------



## patrcoil (8 Janvier 2009)

>lol bientot il faudra etre contorsionniste pour utiliser un trackpad! ^^

t'es un marrant toi ! Tu sais peut-etre que l'on peut faire un clic droit en mettant 2 doigts sur le trackpad... On pourrait par exemple mettre 3 doigts, dommage il est deja prevu par Apple que cela ait une action, alors 4 doigts peut-etre, ou 2 doigt avec un shift ou une autre touche, tu crois que tu pourrais y arriver :O)

Merci pour votre aide.

Je vais attendre que des utilisateurs de Mac americains fassent la demande de cette fonctionnalite'.

a+


----------



## niiico (12 Février 2009)

Le clic du milieu peut etre obtenu en cliquant tout en maintenant enfoncé la touche command (ex pomme)


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2009)

et juste pour le fun.... un clic un peu moins bruyant, c'est possible sur le MacBook Pro???


----------



## (_zoé_) (9 Juin 2009)

Comment avez-vous configurer pomme plus clic pour donner le clic du milieu sur le trackpad du MacBook Pro? J'en ai besoin pour xfig. Merci d'avance!


----------



## keluman (16 Février 2010)

> Le clic du milieu peut etre obtenu en cliquant tout en maintenant  enfoncé la touche command (ex pomme)



Un peu en retard, mais : merci!
Problème suivant, comment faire un "alt-clic-du-milieu-glisser" (translation de la camera dans Maya) avec un trackpad, sans acheter un nouvelle souris? 

... alt-cmd-clic-glisser a pas l'air de marcher...


----------



## trible (21 Août 2014)

niiico a dit:


> Le clic du milieu peut etre obtenu en cliquant tout en maintenant enfoncé la touche command (ex pomme)



Merci pour l'info (je m'en sert pour ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> et juste pour le fun.... un clic un peu moins bruyant, c'est possible sur le MacBook Pro???



dans les options de configuration du trackpad > "toucher pour cliquer" (plus besoin d'enfoncer le bouton pour cliquer)


----------

